# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La red de agua inteligente de la ciudad de Burgos

## Jonasino

> Que el agua es indispensable para la vida y un recurso escaso en ciertas áreas geográficas son hechos ampliamente conocidos. En los países desarrollados el suministro de agua potable y de alta calidad está garantizado, lo que hace que en muchas ocasiones olvidemos de dónde proviene esa agua y cómo ha llegado a nuestros hogares. La respuesta está en las redes de distribución o abastecimiento: un sistema de obras de ingeniería, concatenadas, que llevan el agua desde su captación hasta la vivienda de los habitantes de una población. Dependiendo del tipo de agua captada, así como del tamaño y localización de la población, las redes pueden tener distintas estructuras, pero en todos los casos comparten un factor común: la complejidad de su gestión óptima.
> 
> Asumiendo que en Europa existen más de 3,5 millones de kilómetros de redes de distribución, y habida cuenta de su complejidad, las empresas distribuidoras de agua se enfrentan diariamente a numerosos retos para hacer frente a una gestión eficiente de las redes de abastecimiento. No obstante, en los últimos años se han desarrollado varios dispositivos electrónicos, herramientas informáticas y tecnologías que, integradas de la forma adecuada, tienen el potencial de cambiar el paradigma de la gestión de las redes de distribución de agua, convirtiéndolas en redes inteligentes o smart water networks.
> 
>     Una red inteligente está formada por un gran número de dispositivos que son capaces de medir múltiples parámetros característicos de la red de distribución, de forma automática y continua. Todos estos datos se envían, en tiempo real, a un sistema de almacenamiento que a su vez dispone de programas específicos para analizar y tratar de forma inmediata toda la información recibida. Finalmente, la información obtenida es utilizada para generar proyecciones y modelos que contribuyan a una gestión proactiva y predictiva de la red de abastecimiento, desde un punto de vista operativo y estratégico (priorización de inversiones, por ejemplo), permitiendo un seguimiento on line del funcionamiento de la red de forma remota. En definitiva, una smart network es aquella capaz de transformar señales en datos, datos en información e información e inteligencia.
> 
> Acciona Agua, en colaboración con Aguas de Burgos y otras veinte entidades europeas, ha implementado la primera red inteligente de distribución de agua en Burgos, como parte del proyecto europeo SmartWater4Europe. Este proyecto pretende demostrar, por primera vez y en cuatro ubicaciones distintas y con características diferentes, los beneficios que aporta una red inteligente de distribución de agua en relación con los siguientes retos: i) extremar la calidad de agua, ii) detectar y localizar fugas de forma temprana, iii) reducir el consumo energético asociado a la distribución de agua, y iv) mejorar la interacción con los usuarios. El objetivo final del proyecto es obtener los parámetros clave que debe tener una red de abastecimiento de agua para que se pueda implantar en cualquier población, independientemente de las características que tenga. Estos parámetros se obtendrán durante el último año del proyecto, a partir de la puesta en común de las experiencias realizadas en los sitios de demostración de Leeuwarden (Países Bajos), Reading (Reino Unido), Lille (Francia) y Burgos (España).
> 
> Concretamente, en la ciudad de Burgos se ha implantado un sistema de gestión de la red de suministro de agua potable que permite controlar en tiempo real la calidad del agua, el consumo de contadores y el estado de la red, pudiendo así desarrollarse estrategias avanzadas de gestión del negocio que aumenten la eficiencia global del sistema: optimización de las inversiones destinadas a la rehabilitación, reducción de pérdidas de agua y consumos anómalos, reducción de costes de reparación y mantenimiento, minimización de los tiempos de detección y resolución de incidencias de la red, así como de los tiempos sin servicio, disminución de la cantidad de agua no facturada, proactividad ante incidencias de la red y priorización de actuaciones de mejora. De esta forma, la ciudad mejora la calidad del servicio suministrado a la vez que es pionera en incorporar el concepto de smart city al suministro de agua.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ano-agua-forma

----------

